# Where to get spare 4 wheeler key cut?



## flatscat281 (Oct 25, 2006)

Since I do not have a spare key, I wanted to get a few keys cut so I have some spares. I have the original Kawasaki 4 wheeler key and I have 2 blank Kawasaki keys but I am looking for some place in Houston (preferably west Houston) that has a key machine capable of cutting the 4 wheeler key. 
I am sure I am not the first to have this done. Apparently it takes a special machine because I am having a hard time locating a business that has a machine capable of cutting the key. Does anyone know of a business that could cut the keys?


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Any lock smith should be able to cut your key. I left my 4wheeler key at home one time and went to junction. I just called the dealership where I got my 4wheeler from and got the code for my key and gave it to the locksmith in Junction. He was able to cut me a spare.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try reids lock shop on waugh dr, they are in the bend of the road just south of w gray


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

I dont know about Kawasaki keys, but I had keys cut at Ace Hardware in Pearland for my King Quad and my Harley. Some of the newer quads and bikes have chipped keys that are supposed to be a theft deterent. If yours has a chip, you might need to go to a Kawasaki dealer to get replacements. If not, and you said you have blanks, any place that cuts keys should be able to help.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*ATV Key*

My son lost the key to the Honda Fourtrax. I went to a locksmith 1960 at Ella. With the numbers off of the switch they cut me 2 keys for $20. I thought that was a fair deal.


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Key*

I had a key cut (on a blank using the original as a patern) at a key shop at the SW corner of Kingsland and Mason (South of I-10 about a mile on Mason). Think the cost was $2.


----------

